# Irish Dancing for kids



## Orchidgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, we are contemplating a move to Penang. My daughter loves dance and is currently doing Irish dance classes. I was wondering if she could continue this in Penang? 


Also can anyone recommend good condos for families in Tanjung Bungah? The Cove looks pretty spectacular! 

Cheers


----------

